# Hairless mouse Tumour



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I took a Hairless doe to the vets today He put her to sleep. She had a large growth under her back leg ,I didnt want to take a photo for the health pictorial on the forum I didnt want to distress her anymore. It was slowing her down and she lost weight rapidly first Mouse ive had with a tumour but the hairless can be prone to them apparently.She was getting on to 3 years first Hairless mouse I bought shes had a few litters in her time.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor momma, it's amazing she lived that long though! It was probably a mammary tumor and when a mouse gets to be that old they eventually do ail from one issue or another. I only hope to have some mice that live that long...you must have done an awesome job with her.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Beth, She was from good stock and was a good age she got the best like all my mice from me.The tumour was fast growing beth and the best was done for her welfare.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, poor mousie, poor you.  .x


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

She was a good age geordie so you must have cared for her well. Tumours can be the bane of mousekeeping sadly. I always hope for the best that none of my existing girls will suffer from them. Once you see a lump, it`s like a ticking timebomb. 

Sleep well little lady x


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Racingmouse nothing lives forever it was angry looking and best that she was put too sleep.3 years is a good age, touch wood RM the mice dont get many ailments to be honest cancer is a horrible disease.


----------

